# Prevacid and other PPI's



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

I found an interesting article on low stomach acid and how PPI's affect it. I am ready to get off Nexium/Protonix etc. I have been taking 40mg of Nexium everyday for about 4 weeks now. No GERD just stomach pain, dizziness and fatigue. I remember when I quit dosing on all of these PPI's last year and switched to probiotics I started feeling human again. Anyone else tired of popping pills in an attempt to get healthy?? please check out this article:http://www.foodallergysolutions.com/food-a...y-news0212.html


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi there, i was on nexium and for a while it worked but like everything else is stops after a while..I am taking prevacid and to be honest i thought when i started them great they are working, i now find they are not as good as they were, alas im back to this dreaded heartburn again..Have you tried anything else for this?


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Getoutside, when you got off the PPIs and switched to probiotics instead, did you just quit the PPI all at once, or did you have to taper off?I just started Prilosec six days ago and am supposed to take it for two months. I'm also taking Culturelle, a very good acidophilus product (probiotic) that gets past stomach acid and colonizes in the colon. Lasts for days there and has really helped my IBS symptoms. I'm wondering whether, when I am able to get off Prilosec, the Culturelle will be enough, or whether I'll need to try something else to replace the PPI, like maybe Gaviscon. Maalox and Mylanta don't do anything for me.Any advice?


----------



## 20070 (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi Madge,I stopped out right. Now I only take them as needed. I don't like taking prescription drugs any more than I have too.


----------

